# Holy War Predictions!!!!!



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

What is your predictions???? I could really care less. 
I am a Aggie! (Hopefully our season goes a little better this year). 
But I would love to see all your predictions!

I am going to say BYU has this one with home field advantage. 
BYU 31 Utah 24. I do think it's going to be a pretty close game and it is going to come down to the last few drives to win it. 
Fun to watch none the less.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll bite...

Being that BYU could only get 24 on arguably the worst team in the Pac 12, I really don't think they'll get 24 on Utah. I think Utah covers the spread on this one in a 27-13 win for the Utes... 10 in a row is on it's way.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Utes 33-17. 

PBH is at church Sunday.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

31-16 Utes


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

28-13 Utes


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

24-10 Utes


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

35-17 Utes


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

26-17 Utes


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I know this is a prediction thread, but if anyone is going to pick BYU, I'd love to hear where you think they have a true competitive advantage going into the game. The rivalry game always has whacky things that happen, and upsets certainly can and do happen. One might even happen Saturday (although I'd be surprised). Is there a position group BYU is superior? OL is pretty even as Utah has a couple starters banged up and didn't play last week. I don't know if they'll be back, but full strength I don't think it's even any longer. 

What I want to know is where BYU has a real advantage over Utah. I don't see one, personally. Should be a fun game!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

I always like to see a upset! on a rivalry game and team's that have dominated! with a winning streak! I support all of Utah's college teams so on this one I will have to go with BYU 28-24.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I was pretty disappointed with how BYU played Arizona and was sure Utah would wipe the floor with us. After watching the Utah-Weber State highlights now all I know is both teams need to play much better than they did last week. 

I'm not going to try to predict the score because after only one game against teams that I know nearly nothing about there's no way to know how good either team is. My gut feeling, Utah will make it 10 straight. Maybe I'm just conditioned to watch my Cougars lose this game, but it seems like Utah always comes out much better prepared for this game than BYU.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Utah by 5


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jazz in 6.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Sorry guys, I don't follow Tennis


----------



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

I got my CVA Optima with a vortex scope on BYU 30-26


----------



## 270win (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm hoping the Utes drop the hammer on the cougars, but with that being said it always seems to be a close game.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I wonder what effect the Cougs getting an invite from the Big 12 will have? Distraction or inspiration? Not sure how to read that factor.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I wonder what effect the Cougs getting an invite from the Big 12 will have? Distraction or inspiration? Not sure how to read that factor.


None. They knew they were in 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> None. They knew they were in 2 weeks ago.


Yeah, but it is official now, and the cougs have had their share of almosts with joining a power conference in the past. They are pretty giddy here in Provo today.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I see it as a distraction.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Yeah, but it is official now, and the cougs have had their share of almosts with joining a power conference in the past. They are pretty giddy here in Provo today.


I’m talking about the school and players. This was a known event for a couple weeks on the inside. All you heard about the last 10 days was the dog and pony show of formalities.

So while the kuug faithful are stoked today, I don’t see it impacting the game much.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I see it as a motivation for BYU. 
They will want to prove themselves. 
And I'm a Utes fan.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a long ago Ute fan who switched over to the Y after a few issues (seemed mostly from fans who at the time hated the religion and thus rooted for the U). I am a Sitaki fan, too. While I'd like to see the Y pull off the upset, I think the Utes will win by 10 or so. Turnovers will rule the day- again.

Stories like this make me fine win or lose.








BYU Football Reveals Flags To Remember Ty Jordan, 9/11 At Utah Game


The BYU football program revealed flags they will run onto LaVell Edwards Stadium field prior to the rivalry game against Utah.




kslsports.com


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought the game was a little classier this year than in years past. Of course there were a few personal foul penalties but none that were overly egregious in my opinion. I saw random acts of sportsmanship on both sides throughout the week and game. As far as the competition, I think the score fairly reflects the two teams. I think BYU actually fielded a better, more talented team for the first time in a long time. I mean, heck......I have had 3 Utah general deer tags since last time the Cougars won.-----------SS


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> As far as the competition, I think the score fairly reflects the two teams. I think BYU actually fielded a better, more talented team for the first time in a long time. I mean, heck......I have had 3 Utah general deer tags since last time the Cougars won.-----------SS


No argument and I would add that I thought the cougs were more hungry and wanted it more. I didn't see that energy with the Utes. Not sure if they just weren't up for it or they simply aren't very good this year.  I suppose time will tell.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> 26-17 Utes


Dang...right score wrong team. BYU was better in the trenches and in the QB position.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

It was a very interesting game. Fun to watch. I just think BYU showed up to play more than Utah. Now the Question is, how was church PBH?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

hunting777 said:


> It was a very interesting game. Fun to watch. I just think BYU showed up to play more than Utah. Now the Question is, how was church PBH?



Actually, if he did what he said, we should have a fishing report. So, PBH, how were they biting?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I talk tough to you guys, but my wife still runs the household....


I made it to Sacrament meeting. I had the Elder's Quorum President come over before the meeting started to show me an elk (LE Boulder Archery) that a friend killed. The photo was taken in the daylight, thank goodness. I didn't have any bad thoughts during the entirety of the meeting.

Once Sacrament meeting was over, while my wife wasn't looking, I snuk (is that a word?) the keys from her purse (I don't have a set to her car) while she played some postlude music. She departed for primary, the kids went their directions, and I wandered out to the car. I then drove around town aimlessly for the next hour - a good discussion was had with the guy upstairs, and I didn't have to sit through priesthood meeting listening to the masses revel in their victory. It was a good Sunday.

I'm afraid this is going to be a long season. Which is a good thing for BYU fans. 



(FWIW -- I really like Sitaki)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

BYU definitely deviated from their typical game plan for this one. I think they brought more pressure and had more hits behind the line of scrimmage in this one game than the previous 2 seasons combined. I actually enjoyed watching them play defense in this game instead of the typical frustration of giving the opponents QB all day and giving up the mid-range passes. Utah's D-line is probably better than BYU's but BYU's defense overall came out more fired up and with a lot more intensity. 

On offense, I think BYU's line did much better against Utah's defense than anyone thought they would. I think BYU's running backs were overall more consistent but Utah's were definitely more explosive. That Micah Bernard is a pretty special back. If I were a Ute fan, I'd be pretty excited about his future. As it is, I'm glad BYU won't have to see him again for a couple of years. BYU's receivers looked more impressive to me, and Utah's tight ends were more productive in the passing game. At QB it's hard to call because they have such different styles, but if I had to, I'd probably give it to Hall. Brewer did a fine job especially when considering how much pressure he had on him the whole game. Hall was the difference between a victory and a loss for BYU. 

Special teams, I wish Covey would graduate already! BYU's punter, Rehkow has a stupid good leg. 

If I'm honest, even with how well BYU played in the first half, I was still worried because Utah has seemed to make much better adjustments in the second half for the last decade. Then when Bernard broke 3 tackles to push into the end zone, I thought BYU was going to roll over again in the 4th quarter. I was pleasantly surprised they did not. Those last two plays for Utah's offense, an easy pass dropped and a very uncharacteristic over throw, are a tough way to end a series and game. 

Fun game to watch. Now I hope Utah runs the Pac-12 south and takes the conference championship.


----------

